# Question about Chinese owl Pigeons



## Regetsu (Apr 5, 2004)

I am interested in getting into the world of pigeons. I'm currently doing as much research as I can, but it's quite hard to find the info I need... I'm working on that, and I'll make sure I provide the best enviroment for my pigeons when I get some in the future...

Anyways, I know a person who has 'Chinese Owl Pigeons' pairs for sell, but I need some information on them first. What I really want to know is, do Chinese Owl pigeons come back if you release them? 

I guess I should tell you what I want pigeons for, eh? Well, I would just like to have a small set of pigeons (about 10), and I'd just like to let them out like in the mornings to fly around and come back after a little bit (a couple hours?). 

Anyways, if anyone could direct me to a good source of information about the releasing and I guess 'homing' part of pigeons, that'd be great. I already have a good idea about food and care part. Thanks in advance.

-Reg


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hello and welcome to pigeons.com! To my knowledge, Chinese Owls are strictly show pigeons and not intended to be free flying birds. I'm sure others will be along shortly who can tell you for sure. I don't think Owls have much, if any, homing ability, so it wouldn't be safe for them to be out and about.

If you want birds that can be released to free fly, you would want to get young racing/homing pigeons so they would home to your loft. You would also have to train them. Older birds would try to return to the loft where they came from. Untrained birds will be picked off by predators or unable to find their way back to your loft. There are lots of posts on these subjects if you search the archives for topics like "training".

Terry


[This message has been edited by TAWhatley (edited April 05, 2004).]


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You should get homing pigeons from your local homing pigeon club. They have all the information and are usually happy to share their knowledge. They are breeding this time of year, so babies are available now. 

Chinese Owls are part of the Oriental Frills, and are definitely not releasable. The do not home and have not the skills to outsmart a hawk or other predator. 

Treesa


----------



## Regetsu (Apr 5, 2004)

Ah I see. Thanks so much for the information, that's exactly what I needed to know!


----------

